# What are you getting you significant other for Valentines Day?



## Stephano (Feb 13, 2018)

Valentines Day is tomorrow everyone! Odds are not all of you are excited or even care about such a ridiculous Holiday. But in the end, I guess its still a day to have some fun and share some time with the one's you care about. (And if you don't have a boyfriend/girlfriend, just wait for all the candy to go on sale!)
So, what are y'all getting your significant other for valentines day? Are you planning anything special? 

And remember, its one thing to show someone that you care about them on this particular Holiday, but it means so much more if you show them how much you care about them everyday.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2018)

My wife made fancy reservations at a really really nice french restaurant in Sewickley. We celebrated on Saturday night. We were judged for not ordering drinks if you can believe it. No that it's any of their business, but my wife is diabetic so she can't drink, and I drove (nor do I drink).

I got her normal fare, flowers, flowers, and some other things since candy isn't an option anymore. Some nicer K-cups for coffee, nuts, and a google play gift card she can can buy some movies.

Then later I gave her something else.



Spoiler


----------



## swabbo (Feb 13, 2018)

Going to get myself a takeaway  I'm sure i'll appreciate that gift from myself


----------



## Issac (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't have a significant other, nor a significant otter. And I won't get myself anything either.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 13, 2018)

Getting the gf her own Switch so we don't have to fight over it! Lol

Only thing I'll ever do for Valentines Day.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 13, 2018)

Issac said:


> I don't have a significant other, nor a significant otter. And I won't get myself anything either.



Basically this. Just another Wednesday for me.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2018)

Nothing.
Idk what me bf is planning but I never condoned in this commercialized bullshit.


----------



## Stephano (Feb 13, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Nothing.
> Idk what me bf is planning but I never condoned in this commercialized bullshit.


neither do I, i just want to get candy on sale. lol


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2018)

Stephano said:


> neither do I, i just want to get candy on sale. lol



Even that is something I skip.
I don't eat sweets ;p


----------



## ThoD (Feb 13, 2018)

Before getting my significant other a present, I first need to have a significant other...


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't have a significant other this year, so nothing 
But two years ago I gave a Snoopy plush holding three hearts to my (by then) gf.
She still has it on her room


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 13, 2018)

Drunk. I will be getting myself drunk.

Me and my ex-girlfriend got together on valentine's day four years ago and we broke up two days before Christmas 2017. So yeah.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2018)

Pregnant or at least i will try lol


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 13, 2018)

i don't have someone, just online friends so i maybe keep drawing for them as i always do lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hand cream is less a luxury and more a necessity if you are playing builder so I can't even claim that.


----------



## mikey420 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'll be buying that nice big bottle of liquor they keep under lock and key here at the local liquor shop and probably drink the whole 1.75 liters before I pass out... I will then spend the next 2 days trying to recover from a fatal does of liquor while I contemplate the events that lead me to this point before ultimately picking myself back up off the floor and getting back to work/reality.... or perhaps I'll go the less deadly route and buy a big bag of weed and just smoke til I can't move anymore.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 13, 2018)

Nothing at all to be honest, it's a shit day to sell useless crap on. I can maybe extend myself to flowers, thats about it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 13, 2018)

Well there will be lots of chocolates on sale. SNICKERS! 

But i guess it wouldn't be fair if I didn't share. Whatever you do, don't get that huge heart shaped chocolate box. Remember what Forrest Gump said, Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you gonna get. Those surprises isn't worth it, trust me. 

(Bortz got the best day out of all of us.)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

nothing
cuz I don't have one this year :/


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

I think you mean Single awareness day....


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 13, 2018)

Long term relationship, but between two different countries.  Chocolate, coffee, tea, and some jasmine tea and a leather wallet.  I haven't sent the package yet, but will send it the day of.  $20 for shipping, sheesh...


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

astrangeone said:


> Long term relationship, but between two different countries.  Chocolate, coffee, tea, and some jasmine tea and a leather wallet.  I haven't sent the package yet, but will send it the day of.  $20 for shipping, sheesh...


well if you really love them¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 13, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> well if you really love them¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Just complaining because the USA has better shipping rates.  Canada Post is just ridiculous.  (I shipped a package of cards out to a friend, and it was $12 for a tiny package...within the country!)


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

astrangeone said:


> Just complaining because the USA has better shipping rates.  Canada Post is just ridiculous.  (I shipped a package of cards out to a friend, and it was $12 for a tiny package...within the country!)


Oh dang, I'm guessing on the cheapest option aswell?


----------



## Alkéryn (Feb 13, 2018)

Existance would be neat
doubt will happen tbh


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 13, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Oh dang, I'm guessing on the cheapest option aswell?



Yup.  Is ridiculous.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Feb 13, 2018)

10 red roses and some Raffaelo and marzipan


----------



## Baoulettes (Feb 13, 2018)

I had forgot that day 
and as being single I have no one to offer anything beside myself


----------



## ToonGoomba (Feb 13, 2018)

Dont have anyone to love, but I will certainly try to make the world a better place by cleaning trash out of ditches and lakes around my city. Gotta show some love for the world, ya know


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 13, 2018)

Nvm lol .


----------



## vinstage (Feb 13, 2018)

Didn't even realise it was tommorow. Well.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2018)

Bought a fleece sheet set for my fiancee, cuz that's something she's wanted for ages cuz she likes being super warm while in bed. 

And then also one of those "Night Sky" posters that shows how the stars would be generally be positioned on any particular date. I opted for our wedding day next year, and she loved it. Had to give up the frame that held one of my Bloodborne lithographs for it so we could hang it ASAP  

And some other stuff as well, she decided back in January she wanted to start a web blog, so me paying for hosting and the domain and running the majority of the admin stuff is another gift as well. 

We already celebrated on Saturday/Sunday, since we were snowed in anyways. She got me a personalized wallet, since my 10+ year old one has basically been barely held together for the past year or so now and then back in January she also bought me the rest of the Witcher series books I needed. All in all a pretty great Valentines this year.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 13, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Had to give up the frame that held one of my Bloodborne lithographs for it so we could hang it ASAP


That's dedication


----------



## Seliph (Feb 13, 2018)

Bees


----------



## Cyan (Feb 13, 2018)

Stephano said:


> just wait for all the candy to go on sale!





BORTZ said:


> since candy isn't an option anymore.


what's with the candy? I don't think we do candy here. in France it's flowers, jewelry, and maybe chocolate, but not handmade like Japan. I think it's more going to restaurant and spending the evening outside, together.
Isn't candy day on Mach 14th? (well, Asia has White day, because Valentine is for girls to propose with chocolate and White day is for boys to thanks girls with candy).

Lot of people say it's not an important day, and it's commercial, but you'd better not forget it nevertheless, or you'll be remembered forever as "you forgot it that year!". If you don't plan to celebrate, be sure it's fine with your other half first.



BORTZ said:


> We were judged for not ordering drinks if you can believe it.


Yeah, that's strange. You can "not do" everything, and people will accept it : not smoke, not drug ... but not drinking? what are you? Ill ? you are no fun ! go away, you are not normal if you don't drink....
people...


----------



## YTElias (Feb 13, 2018)

Its Valentines Day already?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

Alkéryn said:


> Existance would be neat
> doubt will happen tbh


you just have to BELIEVE in it
then sleep the entire day so you can spend time with your waifus


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 13, 2018)

Valentine's day strategy:

1. Sell chocolates at Feb 14.
2. Sell condoms later that day, and the day after that.
3. Sell pregnancy tests a few weeks later.
4. Sell diapers 9 months later.

It's perfect!


----------



## Chary (Feb 13, 2018)

Commercialized holiday or not, I love Valentines Day purely because they put out the white chocolate M&Ms for this "holiday" only, and since I can't eat regular chocolate, I'm super excited to buy a truckload of them. 

I suppose my Valentine's present to my boyfriend will be me getting my passport, to visit, lol. (I think he's sick of visiting Texas ;O; ) I haven't thought of an actual gift, yet. The idea behind Valentine's is just pure corporate greed, but excuses to give and get presents is always fun!


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 13, 2018)

welp my ex recieved something not so nice (I swear it's cause my prayer's to make her pay got answered) she got diagnosed with advanced MS as for anyone else nope screw love learned my lesson the last 4 times never again


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 13, 2018)

Dinner out... and a show


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Feb 13, 2018)

This thread assumes I have enough game to have a significant other...

Sent from my Q5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fedehda (Feb 13, 2018)

I have a gf, but none of us will give the other one a gift. We think it's only a commercial day.

On the other hand, I really hope she doesn't make any gift for me (she is really weird, she said that she doesn't believe on those special days, but in the other hand, she can appear with gifts in her hands).

Anyway, gonna be another rutinary wednesday.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 13, 2018)

Semen. I celebrated early last night, and just now, so twice the gift action, making me exhausted.


----------



## nero99 (Feb 13, 2018)

Nothing. We just broke up today 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fedehda said:


> I have a gf, but none of us will give the other one a gift. We think it's only a commercial day.
> 
> On the other hand, I really hope she doesn't make any gift for me (she is really weird, she said that she doesn't believe on those special days, but in the other hand, she can appear with gifts in her hands).
> 
> Anyway, gonna be another rutinary wednesday.


Just get her a rose and chocolate. if she likes that kind of stuff


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 13, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> (I swear it's cause my prayer's to make her pay got answered) she got diagnosed with advanced MS as for anyone else nope screw love learned my lesson the last 4 times never again


i dont know what exactly you've been through with your exes.
but to wish them bad is not so nice.

i am still very salty over my ex, but i cant bring it to heart to wish anything bad for her.
i hope she's doing well.

and well, relationships are pretty much very exhausting as it can be too demanding (especially on us guys, because we are male we need to be doing more always).
hard to please a girl at times..

anyways, happy valentines day to ya'll lovey dovey couples out there i guess.

being single does suck (it is good stuff to have someone care alot about you).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 13, 2018)

I dont believe in Valentine's. It is just silly pagan and manmade. Nonsense. I give a gift to someone from time to time whenever I want to and I always say I love you and I mean it everyday.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2018)

Nothing, because I have no significant other  So I won't be spending money on that.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm Store owner and i have to work until 20:00, no time for dating as usual, and my life is always in rush...

BEING WEALTH AS FUUU, but have no time to enjoy it, too bad :-(


----------



## fedehda (Feb 13, 2018)

nero99 said:


> Nothing. We just broke up today



At least you didn't broke up on 10th and 4 days later you saw her with another boy, taking each other's hand.

Happened to me 5 years ago.

And then when I asked, she said he was only a friend...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> Nothing. We just broke up today
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


She is vegan (no flowers for her). Chocolate maybe is a good idea (but I'll give her that the next day)


----------



## nero99 (Feb 13, 2018)

fedehda said:


> At least you didn't broke up on 10th and 4 days later you saw her with another boy, taking each other's hand.
> 
> Happened to me 5 years ago.
> 
> And then when I asked, she said he was only a friend...


I had something similar happen 4 years ago. This was the first relationship since then. At least we ended it mutually.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Feb 13, 2018)

MGTOW!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2018)

Eix said:


> you just have to BELIEVE in it
> then sleep the entire day so you can spend time with your waifus


Came here to see if anyone talked about waifus or husbandos. Not at all disappointed.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Feb 13, 2018)

Sharinflan said:


> Came here to see if anyone talked about waifus or husbandos. Not at all disappointed.


I don't date virtual women... except Azura.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2018)

Absolutely nothing.

It's a day like another.


----------



## Baoulettes (Feb 13, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Nothing, because I have no significant other  So I won't be spending money on that.


these foxes will not cuddles them-self it just cost you time to be transformed to wonderful time 
(I love your signature  )


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 13, 2018)

Baoulettes said:


> these foxes will not cuddles them-self it just cost you time to be transformed to wonderful time
> (I love your signature  )



Luckily, I do have plans this week to see foxes, glad ya do


----------



## digipimp75 (Feb 13, 2018)

I got my wife some flowers.  Yeah it's traditional and cliche, but a man does whatever he can to get some booty


----------



## SG854 (Feb 13, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> MGTOW!


MGTOW like the Japanese Herbivore men? And their lack of interest in women.
Its around 60% of Japanese men in their 20's and 30's that are herbivores.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 14, 2018)

fedehda said:


> She is vegan (no flowers for her).


why? She might eat them? 
buy tasty ones, there are edible flowers.


----------



## fedehda (Feb 14, 2018)

Cyan said:


> why? She might eat them?
> buy tasty ones, there are edible flowers.


Lol! I didn't think about it. 

But no, she is against those plastic flowers. (Maybe because she can eat them, who knows)


----------



## Cyan (Feb 14, 2018)

plastic ?
I didn't thought anyone would buy fake ones for valentines day.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't have a gf, but at least, on the bright side, I don't have to spend any money  

They really should rename Valentine's Day to "Singles' Night Out" day.


----------



## Beerus (Feb 14, 2018)

getting a bday cake


----------



## ThoD (Feb 14, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I don't have a gf, but at least, on the bright side, I don't have to spend any money
> 
> They really should rename Valentine's Day to "Singles' Night Out" day.


To be honest, you don't need to spend money on Valentine's... It's just that people are too lazy to do the things themselves, so they pay someone else to do it for them (eg: gather flowers, make a meal, make some sweets, etc.). I'm stingy AF, so when I happen to be with someone on Valentine's, I'll just do everything myself, from a romantic meal, to a nice walk, to flowers, to even making them a cute plushy! (ends up costing like 5€ tops)


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2018)

ThoD said:


> To be honest, you don't need to spend money on Valentine's... It's just that people are too lazy to do the things themselves, so they pay someone else to do it for them (eg: gather flowers, make a meal, make some sweets, etc.). I'm stingy AF, so when I happen to be with someone on Valentine's, I'll just do everything myself, from a romantic meal, to a nice walk, to flowers, to even making them a cute plushy! (ends up costing like 5€ tops)



You must slap her about a bit, show her who is baws and then you put in the vital ingredient into any souffle!


----------



## ThoD (Feb 14, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> You must slap her about a bit, show her who is baws and then you put in the vital ingredient into any souffle!


Honestly, I'm a sadist when it comes to sexual relationships, so you don't need to tell me


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Honestly, I'm a sadist when it comes to sexual relationships, so you don't need to tell me



Exactly!
That's why the souffle is only on your menu once a month, when your significant other can spare it haha!
Next caller damnit!


----------



## fedehda (Feb 14, 2018)

Cyan said:


> plastic ?
> I didn't thought anyone would buy fake ones for valentines day.


It's incredible, but it's real here in Argentina.

And even if they aren't, there's still the problem that they wither too fast


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2018)

Boyfriend his response when I said "Temp is asking what are you getting your significant other for valentines day"


----------



## PoppaDre (Feb 14, 2018)

we are going to make pizza and drink sparkling wine tonight. I got her a gift but it’s just two mugs with the letter A on it. One for her and one for me. Then probably smash


----------



## dpad_5678 (Feb 14, 2018)

A good old smashing, heh.


----------



## swabbo (Feb 14, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Nothing.
> Idk what me bf is planning but I never condoned in this commercialized bullshit.



You seem fun


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 14, 2018)

ordered some tulips to be delivered to their work.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2018)

swabbo said:


> You seem fun



Wanna date me then?
We'll split a bottle of vodka c:


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 14, 2018)

I always find it sad that people focus so much on the "corporate bullshit" aspect of any holiday.
I wasn't aware you were _forced_ to do what you're told to. But I suppose it's usually just an excuse.
Just make it a day about spending time with your SO, and appreciating them.

Anywho, got my girlfriend something. Hopefully it arrives soon. Can't say anything yet though or it'll spoil the surprise


----------



## fedehda (Feb 14, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> I always find it sad that people focus so much on the "corporate bullshit" aspect of any holiday.
> I wasn't aware you were _forced_ to do what you're told to. But I suppose it's usually just an excuse.
> Just make it a day about spending time with your SO, and appreciating them.
> 
> Anywho, got my girlfriend something. Hopefully it arrives soon. Can't say anything yet though or it'll spoil the surprise


Hope it's a team xploder modchip for switch


----------



## Navonod (Feb 14, 2018)

I usually buy my gf things all the time but our first valentines day I got her those cat ears that read your brain and move based on brain waves or something. Our second one we stayed in bed all day watching netflix. This year we both work today but we'll figure something out.


----------



## PoppaDre (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey wasn’t switch homebrew supposed to come out today?


----------



## Xentenel (Feb 15, 2018)

My presence is enough for my significant other, as he claims. We had a _Black Panther_ movie date too.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2018)

In replying to this thread I shall pretend to have a girlfriend.

We cooked and ate dinner together (more romantic than giving into commercialised bullshit), cuddled up on the couch and talked for a while, sang along with some songs on Youtube then we fucked.

But in reality I spent the day gaming.


----------



## fedehda (Feb 15, 2018)

PoppaDre said:


> Hey wasn’t switch homebrew supposed to come out today?


Where is my homebrew?!


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 15, 2018)

I got my girlfriend some flowers the 13th. Partially to dodge a Valentine day rush, partially because I believe more in celebrating us being together (we got together on a 13th).
Yesterday, I skipped karate class and just spoiled her instead.

I checked this thread because I've been thinking something about this day. I mean...it's supposedly being about lovers, but thus far I haven't come across even a single woman who bought something for her husband/lover that he might have enjoyed. And while that observation is probably (hopefully) just being my point of view, I can't shake the idea that the day is mostly about getting men to feel insecure about their relationships so they'll throw money at it in the form of presents to make it go away. I've honestly yet to see the first woman even do anything on this day but say "thank you for the present(s)".


----------



## Fizzystar (Feb 18, 2018)

Nothing because im lonely c:


----------



## fedehda (Feb 18, 2018)

Fizzystar said:


> Nothing because im lonely c:


Your time will come... eventually.

or soon ™


----------



## ThoD (Feb 18, 2018)

Fizzystar said:


> Nothing because im lonely c:


Who isn't? 

Valentine's kinda passed already though, let's leave this thread to die. Most of us got nothing...


----------

